# AJ Coleman praise



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ordered some stuff from them on 12/5. Still not here. I talked to Kirk there and he tracked it to never leaving Illinois. Most companies would tell me it's in transit...holiday mail volume holding it up, etc. But basically just wait some more....I know this because my supply house is telling me the same thing for some faucet parts.

Not Kirk, he's shipping out the order again and will deal with the old order on the side, on his time. Stand up company and they're the only ones who have my business. If you don't buy from them, you should give them a shot. 773-728-2400


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Always been a good company.. used to be near the Wrigely Field.. thanks gawd they moved away from that ..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought a K60 from them. I recieved the first one damaged {damaged in transit by UPS}. Marvin shipped me a replacement even before I sent the damaged one back to him. 

I highly recommend them...:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They are a first class sewer and plumbing equipment shop. Marvin is all about customer service, and he has installed that into all that work at A J Coleman.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

great place to order from. I have ordered a lot of sewer gear from them. All ways super communication and fast shipping


----------

